# Gearbox and rear diff oil change all done



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Just finished changing my gearbox and rear diff oils. Really is very easy to do. The drain/filler plugs on the gearbox need a 14mm allen key and those on the rear diff needed a larger 17mm allen key. 10mm allen key for the drain on the transfer box if you do that as well.

You are tight for space on the filler of the rear diff so may need to cut the end off the allen key to get it in behind the filler plug like I had to. After that I used a length of hose to fill and passed it up behind the wheel and out and used a funnel to pour the oil in, made it very easy. 1 litre just about enough.

Same for the gearbox but no problem getting to the filler plug, again I used the length of hose to fill and passed it up into the engine bay with the funnel on top. Got about 2.4 litres in, took it for a quick drive then topped up about another 200ml as I drained the transfer box as well (they share the same oil)

What with the Haldex oil and filter I changed a couple of weeks ago I shouldn't have to get under the car again for a while now


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

That's the way to look after your car! So many people don't bother with no specific interval advised for them to be replaced. Just got mine done yesterday too! 

Did you have any debris attached to the magnetic drain plug on the diff?


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's a really bad one!

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk27 ... uggbox.jpg[/IM


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

17mm head bolt and 2 nuts=allen key tool.
17mm long nut, even better.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Nice one Neil :wink:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

AwesomeJohn said:


> Did you have any debris attached to the magnetic drain plug on the diff?


Very minimal amount on the gearbox and diff drain plugs but some on the one that drains the transfer box. It was just a fine sludge rather than debris.

Good job I did check/change the oil as gearbox/transfer box had about 2.3 litres in there as I measured it after I drained it.

All the old oils still looked golden coloured but pretty sure the gearchange feels a little easier now


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice post Neil gives me the idea tat I should do mine the car goes in Friday Iv lost count of the things being done so might as we get this done as well, Rich


----------

